# Specs from old Avon boats...



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

...out of curiosity, does any one know what the tube diameter was on the Avon Adventure 7, 14' boat, and the Avon Pro 16' boat?

Avon used to publish scaled drawings with measurements in their catalog, but I have not had any luck tracking one down. 

I'm also curious how many glued sections the Pro had forming the bow and stern? I seem to remember it had, where as NRS boats only have 5?

If any one has any good pics or info it would be awesome.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

My 1990 Pro had 21 inch tubes. See the picture for bow sections.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Funny you should ask - just inherited '86 16' Pro and reconstructing frame for it, so took a bunch of dimensions. Tubes are 20" diameter. Two other identical boats (same year, same model) measure the same...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

There was a website a few years ago that had a detailed layout of every boat Avon used to make...but it was taken down. I think it was actually run by Avon Inflatables but looked like it was made back when they were still building Whitewater boats. They probably changed servers or something and it was lost. I spent a lot of time trying to find a cached version with no luck. 

I really wish I had saved an offline version of it (definitely would have if I knew they were gonna take it down). I'd love to get this too for reference so I don't have to blow my boat up every time. I think my Avon will be going to a new owner soon, since I just bought a Dory and they both serve the same purpose in my "fleet".


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info and pics. From some more digging I did, it looks like the Adventure 7, which was their 14 footer, had 21.5" tubes, and both the Pro and the Adventure 7 had 3 glued sections bow and stern. I sure wish some one would just produce a verbatim copy of the Pro.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

I can't measure now as it's rolled up and it's cold here, but I thought I measured/estimated my 16' bucket boat tubes at 22"... but this is a rough measurement.


----------

